# US Tivo Premiere vs VM TiVo



## mikerr

The VM Tivo is based on the premiere codebase (further developed by TiVo themselves for virgin to add OnDemand and VM branding)

(All screenshots from US premiere and VM Tivo)

















- not much difference there, but I prefer the use of colour icons - easier to see keep status on the US screenshot.

We've gained


 integration of on-Demand content - works nicely

So what have we lost (or don't have *yet*) from the premiere?


ability to access "channels I receive" 
this has big repercussions for wishlists, as they get swamped with children's programmes, 
one possible fix is to allow wishlists to operate only on channel favourites.

 ability to switch to "classic menus" exclusively, instead of switching between HD and SD screens.
personally not bothered about this one, but wish they'd "finish off" the HD interface, so it never uses the old ones.

 ability to choose the style of the liveTV guide - grid style or older live-guide:
US users can choose: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/226


















 TiVo Desktop 
for transfer of recordings between TiVo and PC (both directions)

 iPad app
Apparently we'll get this soon

 online season pass manager 
with backup & transfer between TiVos


----------



## RichardJH

Mike excellent info.
Must admit I would prefer the blue rather than VM red but no chance of that being changed. All the others I hope will feature in the VM features wishlist and hopefully come to us in the future.


----------



## warrenrb

The ability to toggle 'Channels I receive' seems like a no brainer to me. The arguments against seem to be either "It would confuse users", or "They are contractually obliged to show all the channels offered by the package".

On the first point, I think that if they are all on, by default, most Joe Punters that might be somehow 'confused' by toggling channels will never touch it, and so it would never likely be an issue. Not a reason not to give the 'power users' (I use that slightly sarcastically) the chance to toggle them off.

On the second, as far as I can see, so long as the channel is getting paid whatever they get paid for being in the XL package, why should it matter to VM or the channel provider if we then turn them off on our box? How is it any different from not having them in our 'favourites' and never watching them?

As others have stated, beside the desire to remove channels we aren't interested in, the fact that we have to keep both the SD/HD of certain channels active, plus the multitude of region channels for the likes of BBC1 diminishes the quality of the search results. Likewise, the inability to separate radio from TV channels.


----------



## nbaker

Would be nice to have the old EPG back much better imo.

Oh and the blue is way nicer the red just deosn't look quite right, but that won't change.


----------



## sammyh25

Do agree the blue looks a lot better and much prefer the EPG overlaid on the picture.


----------



## andyfoxccp

Best news on this , to me, is that the capability for the old EPG should be there and has potetially been customised out, which means it 'could' be put back !!!


----------



## Digital Fanatic

warrenrb said:


> The ability to toggle 'Channels I receive' seems like a no brainer to me. The arguments against seem to be either "It would confuse users", or "They are contractually obliged to show all the channels offered by the package".
> 
> On the first point, I think that if they are all on, by default, most Joe Punters that might be somehow 'confused' by toggling channels will never touch it, and so it would never likely be an issue. Not a reason not to give the 'power users' (I use that slightly sarcastically) the chance to toggle them off.
> 
> *On the second, as far as I can see, so long as the channel is getting paid whatever they get paid for being in the XL package, why should it matter to VM or the channel provider if we then turn them off on our box? How is it any different from not having them in our 'favourites' and never watching them?
> *
> As others have stated, beside the desire to remove channels we aren't interested in, the fact that we have to keep both the SD/HD of certain channels active, plus the multitude of region channels for the likes of BBC1 diminishes the quality of the search results. Likewise, the inability to separate radio from TV channels.


possibly advertising revenues?


----------



## Major dude

andyfoxccp said:


> Best news on this , to me, is that the capability for the old EPG should be there and has potetially been customised out, which means it 'could' be put back !!!


It is still there under manual recording.


----------



## Brangdon

Major dude said:


> It is still there under manual recording.


That gives some browse options, but it doesn't give the 2-column guide overlay as shown in the last screenshot in the first message.


----------



## mikerr

Another drawback of not having the old "live guide" in fullscreen tv is that ther is no programme descriptions ! 

You have to go into the fullscreen guide for that.
Please tell me I've missed a key press? Info button only works for the currently tuned channel.


----------



## cwaring

Mike. Are you talking about the mini-guide? Just highlight a programme and select it  Tada! Programme details and options


----------



## mikerr

Yes, the miniguide in full screen livetv:








Your method (bringing up the record window) only works for future programmes, otherwise it will change channel.

The description should really be in the top header by the time - there is space onscreen for it.


----------



## cwaring

Good point. Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Zaichik

That reminds me: when you call up programme information when you're watching it, how do you get to see the bit of the programme description which doesn't fit in the window?


----------



## cwaring

You can't. Already mentioned in the 'bugs' thread


----------



## Zaichik

Thought not, but I was wondering if I was missing something. Turned out I was - the mention in the "bugs" thread!


----------



## TCM2007

On the S1 you pressed Enter.


----------



## Zaichik

Doesn't work on the VM TiVo. It doesn't have an enter key, but there is a button in the same place on the remote which works in the same way in some circumstances - just not this one.


----------



## mikerr

The move from "Classic" TiVo menus to the NEW HD GUI seen in TiVo Premiere and VM TiVo was part of moving from coding the GUI in C++ to Adobe Flash, for reasons of rapid development and code portability.

Some interesting commentary on that from an ex-TiVo designer:

http://slacy.com/blog/2010/03/thoughts-on-a-flash-based-tivo-user-interface/


----------



## Karnak

@Digital Fanatic: Could you possibly make sure that opinions on the on screen guide format are fed back. I know that's the thing about the Series 1 that I miss the most and I doubt I'm the only one who feels that way. If it were possible to be able to choose the style as with the US TiVo I think a lot of people here would be very happy.

Thanks.


----------



## cwaring

Whist I don't disagree with the points raised here wrt the alternate GUI, do you really think VM will actually have this implimented just to please a handful (in terms of overall useage figures) of people?

Not only are we are the only ones who will know anythnig about the previous version and the way it worked, but having just the one GUI helps when it comes to supporting the product.


----------



## mikerr

cwaring said:


> Not only are we are the only ones who will know anything about the previous version and the way it worked,
> but having just the one GUI helps when it comes to supporting the product.


Grrr ...The thinking that less features and options is easier to support is what gave us the likes of sky+  :down:

That's actually the biggest argument _against _ TiVo ...


----------



## cwaring

It wouldn't have less features though; just a different way of doing the same ones; which *would* be difficult to support as they'd need to know about *both* systems


----------



## royfox

Karnak said:


> @Digital Fanatic: Could you possibly make sure that opinions on the on screen guide format are fed back. I know that's the thing about the Series 1 that I miss the most and I doubt I'm the only one who feels that way. If it were possible to be able to choose the style as with the US TiVo I think a lot of people here would be very happy.
> 
> Thanks.


+2 (my wife as well) for this. The old S1 screen guide format is a big improvement over the current Tivo one...


----------



## royfox

cwaring said:


> Not only are we are the only ones who will know anythnig about the previous version and the way it worked, but having just the one GUI helps when it comes to supporting the product.


Technically I agree with your comment, having one GUI is easier to support. but if you think we were given the tivo ahead of everyone else to prod and poke at to see which cracks need repairing and which can wait... I think informing VM that the old S1 tivo GUI was much better, easier to use and technically it offers an advantage over the competition, is something VM should take in and discuss.

I for one would love to see the old system back and clearly the code is already there so it wouldn't take a lot for them to implement an option tick box...


----------



## John McE

+3. 

I have had all my TIVOs set to show that guide - both in the US and here. Personally, I don't like the new-style guide nearly as much.


----------



## yerksha puddin

John McE said:


> +3.
> 
> I have had all my TIVOs set to show that guide - both in the US and here. Personally, I don't like the new-style guide nearly as much.


Does that include a VM - Tivo? If so, how?


----------



## Adder

I prefer the new style guide to the old one (I'd prefer it even more if the "info" button worked as it should). The S1 style was too busy I think, this seems simpler to comprehend. Whereas S1 is more like a traditional listings magazine format, but combining that with what's on now on a bunch of other channels.

The new format is also less intrusive on the screen than the old one, what I like is being able to see for example 8pm till 10pm and then use "Skip" to flick through all of the days listings to see what's on in that window as that's when most of the interesting shows are on. Nine times out of 10 I am not interested in what's on before 8pm on a channel.

Put me down in the choice camp, but don't take away the new version.


----------



## John McE

yerksha puddin said:


> Does that include a VM - Tivo? If so, how?


Er, no. That was my point. I was agreeing with previous posters that the other type of guide was always my preference.


----------



## mikerr

Here's another interesting screenshot (shown before launch - but not actually in the released US version)










Multiple user profiles!


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

I could see that being useful even in my case where I'm the sole user of my TiVo. One profile for films, one for sports, etc. Nice easy filtering of the list of recordings.


----------



## Brangdon

We've been promised User Profiles for the UK version.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Brangdon said:


> We've been promised User Profiles for the UK version.


I reckon that'll be great for things such as suggestions - but how would it work? Would you log in as a user, or when you thumb up/down, a dialogue appears stating which user would you like the suggestions to be stored for? Hmm...


----------



## Brangdon

I don't know. I'd guess there'd be a "current user" that would be easy to change, a bit like filters now. There's probably not much point putting passwords on them.

TiVo seems to prefer designs that are inflexible and not configurable. In the same way we can't create and name arbitrary folders and move programmes around freely, I'd expect User Profiles to be used in very rigid pre-defined ways.


----------



## mikerr

mikerr said:


> Yes, the miniguide in full screen livetv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your method (bringing up the record window) only works for future programmes, otherwise it will change channel.
> 
> The *description should really be in the top header* by the time - there is space onscreen for it.


Apparently this has been added for the next update:

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33676466-general-tivo-discussion-part-2-a-page-330.html


----------



## Zaichik

How do you get the mini guide? I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## browellm

Zaichik said:


> How do you get the mini guide? I don't think I've ever seen it.


Press OK while watching TV.


----------



## Zaichik

Thanks.


----------



## mikerr

Also notice this screenshot:










Look at the items on the left - would be good to filter the My Shows list by "Part Viewed.

I still think TiVo wastes a lot of screen space alongside the titles - there's room for episode titles/info in other screens
but not this one - which leads me to believe this menus is one of the reasons for the title lines to be "short".


----------



## cwaring

Also interesting in that shot is that all the shows listed are (or have been) available on various channels over here too


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

The graphics on that photo look better than ours. I've noticed the interface is HD but the text isn't anti-aliased that well, and the result is it looks part-HD, if that makes any sense.

The icons are different, we have the easier-to-understand play and lock icons, but those are just green and blue, pretty confusing.


----------

